# Pharaons Rally Egypt: three MINI ALL4 Racing to the land of the Pharaos



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

*Pharaons Rally Egypt: three MINI ALL4 Racing to the land of the Pharaos // Vasilyev starts as overall leader in the World Cup .*

Munich (DE). The desert adventure for MINI continues: MINI and the Monster Energy X-raid Team travel to Egypt for the fifth round of the 2014 FIA World Cup for Cross Country Rallies, the Pharaons Rally (18th to 25th May). After two wins at the previous two desert rallies in Abu Dhabi and Qatar earlier this year, MINI and X-raid are optimistic to get another strong result in the land of the Pharaos.

The world-famous event, which leads the participants from El Gouna on the shores of the Red Sea to Egypt's capitol Cairo, has been part of the World Cup since 1982. The drivers face different terrains such as fine desert sand and gravel. The high temperatures will also be challenging factor; conditions in which the MINI ALL4 Racing has already successfully proven to be quick and reliable this year, especially during the latest edition of Dakar Rally, which was won by Joan "Nani" Roma (ES) in January.

On their way over 2,304 kilometres, the drivers will cross the river Nile on day two and then pass many oases. The most famous will be the oasis of Baharia on leg four, which used to be the camel caravans passage. On the fifth and final day the participants will even pass a World Cultural Heritage, the majestic Pyramids of Giza in the Nile Valley. A true reward at the finish line of one of the world's toughest cross country rallies.

MINI and X-raid will take part in the Pharaons Rally with three MINI ALL4 Racing cars. Nasser Al-Attiyah (QT), who won his recent home rally in Qatar in the MINI, will be joined by championship leader Vladimir Vasilyev (RU) and Erik van Loon (NL). Vasilyev can extend his overall lead in the World Cup in Egypt. The Russian currently tops the standings with 135 points, ahead of Marek Dabrowski (PL) on 70 points.

*MINI Driver line-up Pharaons Rally Egypt 2014.*

*#301 MINI ALL4 Racing.*
X-raid Team
Vladimir Vasilyev/Konstantin Zhiltsov (RU/RU)

*#304 MINI ALL4 Racing.*
X-raid Team
Nasser Al-Attiyah/Mathieu Baumel (QT/FR)

*#306 MINI ALL4 Racing.*
X-raid Team
Erik van Loon/Rosegaar Wouter (NL/NL)

*Race calendar for the FIA World Cup for Cross-Country Rallies.*

14/02 - 16/02 Baja Russia
13/03 - 16/03 Baja Italy
06/04 - 10/04 Abu Dhabi Desert Challenge
20/04 - 25/04 Sealine Cross-Country Rally Qatar
18/05 - 25/05 Pharaons Rally Egypt
18/07 - 20/07 Baja Aragón
14/08 - 17/08 Baja Hungary
28/08 - 30/08 Baja Poland
03/10 - 09/10 Rally Morocco
30/10 - 02/11 Baja Portugal


----------

